# Lump on bridge of kittens nose...



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

]Hello, 

I have two 3 month old kittens brothers, Oscar and Felix. I just noticed a lump on the bridge of Oscar's nose... wondering if anyone has seen anything similar. There's no wound that I can tell, I looked with a flashlight. I'm thinking I need to take him in to see the vet tomorrow. 

Has anyone seen anything like this? 

He's strictly indoors, no bugs, fleas or insects... I have not seen a change in activity level or appetite. 









Yes....he knows he's handsome :blackcat


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I assume the two are relatively new to your family? Congratulations! Love their names. 

Oscar is adorable! I've never seen anything like that bump. Did it develop suddenly? Insect bite, maybe?


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi Spirited!

I've had the two boys for almost two months now, I picked them up shortly after Milo's passing... they'very been keeping us busy, that's for sure.

I really doubt it's an insect bite, the house is closed up and th hey don't have access to the outdoors. I'm starting to think he may have bumped his head while wrestling with Felix or his older brother Mason. 

I'm going to see how it looks tomorrow. The vet is open til 7 so I might take him in if nothing changes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If it's not better today, definitely get him to the vet. I'm thinking it's probably an abscess from a bite or scratch from his brother.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like an abscess, but perhaps you could ask your vet to check for a fungus like Cryptococcus, just to be safe. One of my dogs was treated with antibiotics initially and she got very sick until my vet thought it could be something like Aspergillum.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I would get it checked out. I've seen such a lump before, but not on a kitten.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Could be an abscess from a scratch or bite, or even bumped his nose hard. If bump feels hotter than beside it may be an abscess, also if its not going down tomorrow.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone...

I think it is an abscess too. It seems to have gotten a little larger today. 

I was bitten on my hand last year and it swelled, I remember the bite was not that large - so it is very possible Oscar got a small puncture. 

Oscar has an appointment to see the doctor at 4:30 today. I will update the post with his findings.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How did it go at the vet?

I hope these little guys are helping you to heal (when they're not worrying you)!


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello! 

The vet said he bumped his head. It's not fluid filled so it's not abscessed, thank goodness. He prescribed frozen peas to the bump and gave him an antibiotic as a precaution. His temperature was slightly elevated. 

They do help me to heal, each in their own way. Mason LOVES his little brothers - all 3 of them just fill the house with life and laughter. Milo is missed beyond words....I'm still grieving his loss... 


These are the boys...Mason is 10 mos old and Oscar & Felix are 3 mos old tomorrow. 


This was taken about a month ago when I brought home a new bed for the babies... 


And this is Oscar today, waiting on the Dr. like a boss...


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Well I hope that is the final answer on the bump/lump. The pictures are wonderful, they all are *so cute*!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm glad it's not anything worse. What a strange place for a bump though! If only we could watch our kitties 24/7 to see what they're up to...

Gah! Your fur family is adorable. I sense a distinct preference for orange tabbies. 

So Oscar is the classic tabby, and his brother Felix is the mackerel? Orange classic tabbies seem pretty rare. Their pattern and color are just so beautiful. 

I'd forgotten about Mason. It looks like he's taking good care of his little brothers!


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Eldercat, I sure hope so myself. 

He he... Spirite - I guess it's hard to hide the fact that I love the orange babies.... Milo is to blame. He was such a beautiful soul that I fell in love with orange kitties. Don't get me wrong, I love all kitties - I just happen to be a big fan of the orange kind.  

Oscar is definitely classic, he has a perfect circle on the side of his belly. Felix is the mackerel and Mason seems to be a nice mix of the two. Felix is more of a cream color, Oscar and Mason are more rust colored. I love my handsome orange boys. I was only going to take Oscar at first but was told that no one wanted Felix. Felix and Oscar were bonded with each other and I decided to take both. I am sooo glad I did - they just love each other so much. Both babies love Mason and Mason walks around the house trilling away for his brothers - I am blessed with a happy home full of orange boys.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Nobody wanted Felix? What a horrible thing. He is darling, they are all darling. Your red-headed guys.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree, it is horrible to think about. My friend would have kept him but she has his momma and other special needs dogs so it would have been hard. 

My husband told me that our limit at home was two cats and I already had Mason. She found homes for all the other litter mates except for Felix...I knew before I left the house that I was going to come home with both of them despite my husband's limit. When I opened the carrier at home and they came out, he was smitten. I have not heard a single peep about it since. I should probably add - he named them.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, no one wanted Felix? He's so adorable! 

About your husband...LOL. People so often change their minds once they actually see the kitty... 

I think most of us have preferences for certain types/patterns/colors. I'm partial to tabbies too (though mine have all been brown or silver), but I like all types of kitties.


----------

